# iZettle



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone using the iZettle card payment system? 

can you take payments over the phone without the card holder present?

need to start taking deposits on jobs, hacking me off lately the amount of people that either cancel at the very last minute, or just seem to want to change destinations at the time when you pick them up, getting ridiculous :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't comment on iZettle - thought I've used to to pay in store. 

Have you thought about something like Stripe where you could send them an email with confirmation and a link to an online payment?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not heard of that one tbh


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like you can't use iZettle if the customer isn't present - https://www.izettle.com/gb/help/articles/1306027-customer-not-present

It looks like you can send invoices with iZettle though - https://www.izettle.com/gb/help/articles/2652622-izettle-invoice

So you could send a confirmation email of the booking which says the booking isn't confirmed without the deposit being paid, and include a payment link. I don't know what line of work you are in so I don't know if thats feasible for you though.

I mainly work with e-commerece sites when if comes to payments so I don't know if thats any help! 

Stripe is a payment processor, a bit like PayPal, but less likely to freeze your account from no reason and lower/better fees.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would have concerns about CNP transactions unless you are sure that you are happy with the risk and happy to potentially lose some money. Even though there is address checking etc you can still be had. It happens at work sometimes and we are red hot at checking. If someone wants to defraud you, it will happen. CNP just makes it that bit easier. Chargebacks take a while to come through and always support the customer, not the Merchant.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> I would have concerns about CNP transactions unless you are sure that you are happy with the risk and happy to potentially lose some money. Even though there is address checking etc you can still be had. It happens at work sometimes and we are red hot at checking. If someone wants to defraud you, it will happen. CNP just makes it that bit easier. Chargebacks take a while to come through and always support the customer, not the Merchant.


how though? if i can keep each one that does CNP on the camera so it proves they were there and done the transaction, then surely thats a good amount of proof?


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

We use Square https://squareup.com/gb at work and it's a great system.

You can take card, cash or cheque payments through the system, using Chip & Pin, Swipe or manual entry methods. You can set up the products and services you offer on the system for easily selection, it will produce (and email if needed) invoices to the customer, plus the cloud based system means there is no PCIDSS compliance to deal with


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> how though? if i can keep each one that does CNP on the camera so it proves they were there and done the transaction, then surely thats a good amount of proof?


You would think so, but when you are the one trying to challenge the chargeback it you will going against the system and large corporations!
It's the same with ebay/paypal favouring the buyer over the seller despite situations where the evidence shows that the buyer it trying to defraud the seller!


----------

